# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سلام دوستان،من دیپم ریاضیه،میخوام دیپ تجربی بگیرم، کدوم درسا داخلیه؟؟

## nafasef21

[emoji4] 

Sent from my HTC Desire 820q dual sim using Tapatalk

----------

